# Cold Smoked Pecans, Mozzarella, Gouda & Turkey w/Qview



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

Hi all,
Hope you all are smoking up some amazing Q this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have been playing around with the A-MAZE-N-Smoker for a few weeks now and man does it do a great job. Thursday I loaded up my Traeger with Mozzarella, Gouda, pan roasted deli turkey and Pecans. I have been wanting to try Pecans. I finally did and they were really good. Key word in that last statement is "were". Between family and friends at work the pound I smoked is gone.

One thing I found is I light both ends and the center. It will burn the fuel in about 3 1/2 hours. I do this at night when ambient temp is at a minimum and I get better results. The cheese remains moist and I don't have to smoke any longer then 3 hours.

*SmokeTube video* of the smoke in HD - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLbjH40UJOc*

Shown below are 2 lbs. Pan roasted turkey, 1 lbs Pecans, Gouda cheese and Mozzarella cheese. All came out amazing.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 23, 2010)

Looks great!  Nice work! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I may get to fire up the smoker tomorrow, and we'll definitely have some cheese on it!


----------



## squirrel (May 23, 2010)

Hi Rob! I recently watched your video on the A-Maze-N smoker. I shoud have mine sometime this week and I can't wait to smoke some homemade mozzarella. I have close to 30 pecan trees in my back yard so that will be a first! Thanks again!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

Now your cheese looks good and I bet that they will taste good too. Now I have to try that. Now theres another something that I have to smoke.


----------



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Squirrrel... Oh my.. Home made Mozzarella... You know, I don't know if you have posted a making cheese post yet Squirrel, but that would be really cool. I have never done it and that would be a interesting read. Hin Hint...

One thing I havefound is the best time ti Smoke cheese is at night with temps around 40 - 55 degrees. It's the cooler part of the day and the chamber temperature stay low enough the cheese doesn't sweat and dry out. This makes for very moist smoked cheese. I added a link to the video above. 
*SmokeTube video* of the smoke in HD - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLbjH40UJOc* Ha! I just noticed at 2:13 into the video, Gus my bulldog is ticking his snout (or what he has for a snout) up into the air to smell the TBS! When he smells TBS he knows he is going to get his fair share. 

You will see I started mine as the sun was going down. Here in Washington we have beengetting cooler temps even during the day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Come on sun!

I'm cold smoking Pecans, Almonds and more Gouda today.

mballi3011, adiochiro3 also thanks. I'm looking forward to your Qview of your cold smokes.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2010)

Hey Squirrel
I have smoked fresh Mozzarella many times and here is one important tip for you- set the cheese out of the water or package either in the fresh air or in the fridge for about an hour or two to get a "skin" on the outside before you smoke or you will find that the cheese lets loose of its moisture big time in the smoker - I too have the A MAZE N SMOKER and love it- 

Here are a couple of links to my Mozzarella smokes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=92639

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86090

Have fun - you will love this stuff smoked - We like to let it sit in the fridge for a day or two and slice it and top it with a touch of sea salt and eat it without crackers so we get the full flavor of the cheese


----------



## sumosmoke (May 23, 2010)

Great looking start to some fine grub in your rig! I'm digging that lil' smoking contraption and should place my order, soon.


----------



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

*Make sure you all mention you saw it here on the Smoking Meat Forum* as I believe Jeff worked a deal for free shipping. I'm just giving the manufacturer the deserved exposure on my site and videos as I think it's a great inexpensive product. I'm not here to steal any of Jeff's much deserved thunder.


----------



## mythmaster (May 23, 2010)

That sounds cool!  I've been wanting to get one for a while now and try some cold smoking.


----------



## squirrel (May 23, 2010)

I will have to post when I make my next batch of cheese, I think I've gotten the "bug" as far as taking pics and posting my food on here! LOL!

Todd over at A-Maze-N smoker is a super guy. He answered my questions and if his product is half as good as the customer service, then hurray for us smokers!


----------



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

He definatly is great with customers. He has taken the feedback provided from customers and has improved his design. I should be getting a larger new unit soon to paly with.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2010)

Those of us that got to test it for him love them and hopefully you will too
I just ordered 2 more types of sawdust from him


----------

